# Leeds Carnival - Monday 25th August



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Anyone going? Fez909 tufty79 Edie ? Anyone else?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2014)

Was just discussing this with tufty last night. I'm definitely up for it.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Aug 17, 2014)

Working


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Was just discussing this with tufty last night. I'm definitely up for it.


Me too, let's get rumcunted!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yup, definitely going to be there.

J'ouvert @ 6am, anyone? http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/visitor-info/events-2014/


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 17, 2014)

6am?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's traditional! Woke me up last year...

I'd have to buy some pyjamas, mind..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 17, 2014)

If I'd known in advance this was happening, I would have popped across the hills, but sadly it is too late to change my plans now.  Next year perhaps.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2014)

You had a WHOLE week's notice! What more do you want? 
Shame. Next year then! I think I'll be spending all the holidays here in future.

Anyone else in the area up for it? stethoscope  ? Kaka Tim ? free spirit ?


----------



## free spirit (Aug 19, 2014)

maybes, I've got a blag to go and catch up with a mate at Leeds Festival one of the days, but if I'm around... what's the plan?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2014)

Well the parade starts at 2pm. I imagine people will gather earlier though. 
I wanna dance to some soca!
I haven't been for, I dunno, 25-30 years, so I don't know what's in stall. I know it's no Notting Hill but that's probably a good thing.
Will there be a dub/roots soundsystem? Surely there has to be? I can only remember the Soca, but we only followed the parade, being kids n all.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah, I think I last went in 1994 or so.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 20, 2014)

there is usually a big reggae thing in potternewton park on the sunday.... always barely advertised.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 20, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> there is usually a big reggae thing in potternewton park on the sunday.... always barely advertised.



Line up here:
http://www.leedsinspired.co.uk/events/leeds-reggae-concert-2014


----------



## bmd (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah shit! I'm working. I was there last year, it was a blazing hot day with some great soundsystems. Loved it. Gutted I'm working this year.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2014)

Gutted this isn't next weekend and/or that I can't be in two places at once!  

Have fun people!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Gutted that you, fbm, edie and bmd can't make it 

It's nicely sunshiny today - going to head down the park after i've been into town and see what's going on 
Food stalls and sounds all down chapeltown road. My little street has a barbie and speakers at the top of it  not notting hill, but enough for me. And i'm not living bang between two soundsystems this year, thank fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

Did you get to the park? You could have come and saved me from a bore!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Just about to head back out and brave the masses...

You really took a book and expected peace and quiet in the middle of a reggae festival?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Just about to head back out and brave the masses...
> 
> You really took a book and expected peace and quiet in the middle of a reggae festival?


Yeah! Well, peace at any rate.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good man. I'm off to scowl at anyone who invades my space


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2014)

I won't bring a book tomorrow!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 24, 2014)

I went, i saw, i scampered home again...

Like I said, not quite notting hill..

 

And half the front gardens on harehills avenue seem to have become food/booze stalls  might steal that idea for next year...






My house is *vibrating* - the glass over the front door worryingly so.



Oh, and cats and carnival update - they're dealing with the noise like this: 



My downstairs neighbours are wearing earplugs


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> 6am?


Some fucker with a whistle has just woke me up


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 25, 2014)

Half six and the house is vibrating again


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2014)

WOW tufty79  

I've brought the laptop back to bed with me to watch for your regular updates.  Hope you guys have got better weather there!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)

I've accidentally done an all nighter. I'm worried I won't be able to stay awake.

Had a modafinil and gonna make a double coffee in a sec. Hopefully that will sort me out



What time we meeting?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I've accidentally done an all nighter.


woops


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I've accidentally done an all nighter.





tufty79 said:


> Some fucker with a whistle has just woke me up


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2014)

The forecast says that Leeds will be dry until the early afternoon. Get out there quick and enjoy! Do it for myself and ska who have been really let down by the weather gods.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)

tufty79 Orang Utan free spirit 

Oiiiiiiiiiiii! 

What's occurring?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

Going down there about 2. can't say exactly when. Will PM you my phone number


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 25, 2014)

You all have a good time ! (I'm still in deepest North Wales and it is raining here)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2014)

The rain is biblical in London. The most I will see of the outside world today will be when I talk the dog for a walk swim around the block.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> You all have a good time ! (I'm still in deepest North Wales and it is raining here)


Liked for the first sentence, not the rain


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

It'll be alright with my hoodie and some carnival spirit(s)


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 25, 2014)

There's a plan??? 
Er.. will be around all aft; wang us a text  food and music has started up, looks like plenty of people heading parkwards atm, and no rain as of yet


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> There's a plan???
> Er.. will be around all aft; wang us a text  food and music has started up, looks like plenty of people heading parkwards atm, and no rain as of yet


The plan is 2pm. Ish!

Text will be wanged


----------



## free spirit (Aug 25, 2014)

sorry folks, got to work due to not doing it the last couple of days.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope you lot are having a good one and the weather is holding up better than down here!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 25, 2014)

Soggy but ace 



Cheers fez and OU for a grand day out


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice one la tufta and el orang. Lovely afternoon despite the weather.

I said I'd be happy if I got to eat and drink what I planned on eating and drinking and I did..and more. So yeah, happy days


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2014)

Had a lot of fun with tufty and fez. Had to walk a bit to get home but my tea was literally on the table when I walked in. 
A bit rumcunted so tried to stay quiet whilst eating it. It didn't work.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 28, 2014)

other wise engaged im afraid folks. And not liking the rain. Glad you had a good time.


----------

